

U.S. standard of living has fallen over 57% over a span of 40 years - Suraj-Sun
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11480568/1/us-standard-of-living-has-fallen-more-than-50-opinion.html

======
IceCreamYou
I don't get how that graph is compatible with this one:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=gdp+per+capita+united+s...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=gdp+per+capita+united+states+1970-2000)

------
shakinandbakin
Standard of living is connected to inflation.

We should not be asking ourselves "Why is everything more expensive now???"
and instead asking "Why is my dollar buying me less..."

